# I miss sound of original ping



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

When I first started driving in 2016 the ping had a great sound. 
It was loud and had like a cash register draw opening.
That sound and the fares and surges in place actually made driving kind of addicting.
The current ping and the current fares and surges are more depressing then accelerating.
Just want to know if I am the only one who feels that way.
In retrospect I now wish Travis had never left. He had his faults but no where near what current leadership has.


----------



## BillyBob444 (Mar 18, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> When I first started driving in 2016 the ping had a great sound.
> It was loud and had like a cash register draw opening.
> That sound and the fares and surges in place actually made driving kind of addicting.
> The current ping and the current fares and surges are more depressing then accelerating.
> ...


I have no sound at all when a new trip comes in. I have the trip alert on max volume but still no noise. If I am not watching app I miss trip


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

BillyBob444 said:


> I have no sound at all when a new trip comes in. I have the trip alert on max volume but still no noise. If I am not watching app I miss trip


Exactly I have missed several myself because of no noise.
With the old ping that would never happen.
You could leave it in your cradle and hear it while pumping gas, getting out of your car to streatch or closing your eyes to grab a cat nap.
It was part of the golden age of Ubering 2015 to 2018.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> When I first started driving in 2016 the ping had a great sound.
> It was loud and had like a cash register draw opening.
> That sound and the fares and surges in place actually made driving kind of addicting.
> The current ping and the current fares and surges are more depressing then accelerating.
> ...


I miss the Original 8O % !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BillyBob444 said:


> I have no sound at all when a new trip comes in. I have the trip alert on max volume but still no noise. If I am not watching app I miss trip


What a Dangerous innovation. Uber encouraging watching device while driving !


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> I miss the Original 8O % !





tohunt4me said:


> I miss the Original 8O % !


I miss that the most !!!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> What a Dangerous innovation. Uber encouraging watching device while driving !


You know that is a great point.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

That original ping could wake me up out of the soundest sleep.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Mazda3 said:


> That original ping could wake me up out of the soundest sleep.


Yes it would


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> When I first started driving in 2016 the ping had a great sound.


Dude, totally agree. Plus an expanding circle was painted on the screen. Kinda like a submarine sonar ping.

Made it feel like the work I was doing had some importance.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Mazda3 said:


> That original ping could wake me up out of the soundest sleep.





_Tron_ said:


> Dude, totally agree. Plus an expanding circle was painted on the screen. Kinda like a submarine sonar ping.
> 
> Made it feel like the work I was doing had some importance.


Could not agree more.
The expanding circle was another great attribute of that original ping.
I also remember in the day when you hit the sign off button a message would say " you sure you want to sign off ? Your only 5 dollars away from 100 dollars. " Or something similar.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Could not agree more.
> The expanding circle was another great attribute of that original ping.
> I also remember in the day when you hit the sign off button a message would say " you sure you want to sign off ? Your only 5 dollars away from 100 dollars. " Or something similar.


I have a feeling the insurance attorneys for Uber put a stop to that.
Not long after the 15 hour maximum daily hours was instituted.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I miss the sound of instant pay after I had a good day... Cha Ching.


----------

